# Loveland Pass claims another one



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

20-year-old dies in Colorado avalanche | Greeley Tribune

No details out yet, but it doesn't sound like these were experienced backcountry travelers. I just can't believe how many people are riding the alpine sections of Loveland Pass right now. Every single time I've been across that sucker in the last month or so, there has been no less than a dozen easily visible recent slides.

Stay the hell off of that thing right now people!


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Please check in...


----------

